# Does Anyone Know About Muller Oil Lamps?



## neil-v1 (Jan 22, 2010)

Hello

My brother emailed me to tell me he bought two Muller Oil Lamps at an auction. He bought them simply because they were not expensive. They have Russian writing on them. I think they were made in Germany by this guy Muller and sold for the Russian market. I think they are called "Wonder Lamps". They are good sized and can be hung on the wall with the attached brackets. I am wondering if these oil lamps would take something like a mantle like an Aladdin Lamp? Does anyone happen to know anthing about these? I will try to get some pics to post if it will help. Thanks.


----------

